# microwave oven cart



## RHIWAYS (Dec 7, 2006)

I am looking for plans for my son to build a microwave oven cart with some cabinet doors and shelve. Can anyone point me in the right direction. Been looking online for 2 days. Thanks


----------



## Southernwood (Jan 16, 2007)

Here are several kitchen cart plans:
http://www.southernwoodshed.com/kitchen.htm
or you might just go with a basic cabinet:
http://www.southernwoodshed.com/cabinets.htm

Hope these help.


----------

